# SureFire M6 - What Aluminium Alloy is it ?



## petrev (May 5, 2006)

Hi All

Does anyone know exactly what Aluminium Alloy the M6 is made from ?

?

Is it possibly 6082 - HE30
Is it possibly 2014 - T6

or . . .

Anybody know the definitive answer ?

Cheers Pete


----------



## oldskoolmc (May 5, 2006)

7075 T6 aluminum alloy


----------



## petrev (May 5, 2006)

oldskoolmc said:


> 7075 T6 aluminum alloy




Great - Thats a definitive spec. then ?

Cheers Pete


----------



## Boltgun (May 5, 2006)

I thought they were 6061 T6.....man they are going for the good stuff with 7075 T6

Boltgun


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 5, 2006)

A fairly thorough search of the SF site and catalog yielded no details. No surprise there. I had always believed that they used 6061-T6 with MIL-A-8625 anodizing.

7075 would be a surprising choice. 7075 would typically be used for very high stressed structural parts. Also it is quite a bit harder than 6061 which presents additional machining challenges. In addition 7075 is not particularly good at accepting applied coatings such as anodizing which 6061 does very well.

Mark


----------



## petrev (May 5, 2006)

HMMM

Still some debate here then - I had hoped we had a definitive answer.

Any more info welcome

Thanks Pete


----------

